# Go Steelers!!!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WooHoo!!!!WooHoo!!!!WooHoo!!!!WooHoo!!!!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

(at the end of this you can actually pick from 14 other Steeler videos...I recommend the Steeler Polka!)


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The Cardinals will see you in Tampa!!!!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Woo-hoooo! Let me second that emotion!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yay Steelers!!!!!

Has anyone heard how the player from the Ravens is doing?  I didn't hear an update before I went to bed.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm from 25 miles east of Pittsburgh so you know I'm a happy camper today!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Go Steelers!!  Woo hoo

Last I read about McGahee is that he has movement in his limbs and was neurologically sound. Hopefully he'll be ok. That was a heck of hit.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I'm from 25 miles east of Pittsburgh so you know I'm a happy camper today!


Happy here as well, and I'm 25 miles west.
debbie


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Go Steelers!! Woo hoo
> 
> Last I read about McGahee is that he has movement in his limbs and was neurologically sound. Hopefully he'll be ok. That was a heck of hit.


That is good to know that the report is good so far. They said last night he was complaining of a very sore neck. But that could be whiplash. Mercy, the sound of that hit made my blood run cold.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope it was just whiplash. When his left arm stayed in that one position so long and all the people were gathered around, I was afraid it was far more serious.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness!  Any Cardinal fans around??    

I was rooting for the Steelers yesterday, and for the Cardinals - now I have a dilemma


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Anju said:


> Oh my goodness! Any Cardinal fans around??
> 
> I was rooting for the Steelers yesterday, and for the Cardinals - now I have a dilemma


This is a dilemma for me too. I've lived in PA (Philadelphia area) but I have family in and my dad is from Arizona.

Now if it were the Eagles, there would be no competition. Or the 49ers - I've always been a niners fan but it seems almost impossible that they'll ever make it this far again.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the first Super Bowl in Cardinals franchise history.  It's hard not to want them to win.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am rooting for the Cardinals for two reasons:

1. I have always been a *Kurt Warner fan (love his story of how he made it to the NFL)*

2. Since none of my fav NFL teams made it to the SuperBowl I have to pull for the underdog, Steelers have won the SB before and this is the Cardinals first trip

I pull for the Manning guys, Peyton and Eli because they are both SEC quarterbacks and Jason Campbell because he is SEC and Auburn (my school)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> That is good to know that the report is good so far. They said last night he was complaining of a very sore neck. But that could be whiplash. Mercy, the sound of that hit made my blood run cold.


When they kept showing the hit in slow motion and as long as McGahee was down I was afraid of a cervical fracture. I breathed a sigh of relief when I saw him move his extremities. Very thankful he is going to be alright.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

I was actually predicting an all-PA Super Bowl. But I should have known better. The Eagles have actually _invented_ new ways to lose the NFC Championship game.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju said:


> Oh my goodness! Any Cardinal fans around??
> 
> I was rooting for the Steelers yesterday, and for the Cardinals - now I have a dilemma


Actually I'm a Chargers fan, but if I had to pick....I'd pick the Cardinals.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I live in Arizona...of course I want the Cardinals...you have to love Kurt Warner's story...and...the Steelers don't need another ring!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

> OWINGS MILLS, Md. -- Ravens running back Willis McGahee is expected to make a "complete recovery" from a fierce helmet-to-helmet hit in the AFC Championship Game that saw him carted off the field.
> 
> McGahee returned to his Baltimore home Monday after spending the night in a Pittsburgh hospital recovering from Sunday's collision with Steelers safety Ryan Clark.
> 
> ...


Glad he's ok.


Cowgirl said:


> I live in Arizona...of course I want the Cardinals...you have to love Kurt Warner's story...and...the Steelers don't need another ring!!!


You can never have too many rings...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

drenee said:


> This is the first Super Bowl in Cardinals franchise history. It's hard not to want them to win.


No, it's not. 



Cowgirl said:


> I live in Arizona...of course I want the Cardinals...you have to love Kurt Warner's story...and...the Steelers don't need another ring!!!


Of course they need another ring! They need to start balancing out the other hand! 

Thanks for the update on McGahee. I've been thinking about him today, but didn't have a chance to check the news.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry Jan,
I thought that's what I heard them say last night.  Of course, I was reading during the game.  Oops.
thanks for the clarification.
debbie


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

drenee said:


> Sorry Jan,
> I thought that's what I heard them say last night. Of course, I was reading during the game. Oops.
> thanks for the clarification.
> debbie


Hee hee...actually Debbie, I was saying that No, it's not to your saying "It's hard not to want them to win." So I was saying, "No, it's not hard not to want them to win." LOL Of course, with all of those negatives in there, I'm not sure what I just said at this point!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jan,
Interpreted: You're rooting for the Steelers?  LOL


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Of course they need another ring! They need to start balancing out the other hand!


That's what my avatar blurb is referring to .


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

drenee said:


> Jan,
> Interpreted: You're rooting for the Steelers? LOL


Hee hee - exactly!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Got this from Yahoo Sports:

*Ravens' McGahee home, complete recovery expected*

By DAVID GINSBURG, AP Sports Writer 5 hours, 54 minutes ago

OWINGS MILLS, Md. (AP)-Willis McGahee joined his teammates Monday at Baltimore's training complex after doctors told him he would make a full recovery from a fierce helmet-to-helmet hit in the AFC championship game that had him carted off the field.

"I'm all right. Everything is OK," the running back told reporters as the Ravens cleared out their lockers. "The MRI and the CAT scan checked out good. I was scared, but I didn't know how serious it was. It was pretty intense."

The play occurred in the fourth quarter of Pittsburgh's 23-14 victory. McGahee had just caught a pass and taken two steps before being met by safety Ryan Clark, who drove his helmet into McGahee's facemask. McGahee's head snapped back, and he lost the ball as he dropped to the ground.

"I didn't even see him coming," McGahee said.

Clark also collapsed, though it was immediately apparent that his injury wasn't serious. Players from both teams gathered around McGahee, who lay motionless before being taken away.

"I blacked out. I woke up when they were taking my facemask off," McGahee said. "I opened my eyes and I was talking. The next thing I knew I woke up in some room and they were taking me to the ambulance."

McGahee said he has a concussion and his neck is extremely sore. But he said he would be ready to go next season.

He hadn't watched the replay of the hit by late Monday afternoon, but his memory of the aftermath was vivid.

"I felt like I was OK when I was on the ground, regained consciousness and starting moving," he said. "But then they told me not to move, so I started to get a little worried. After we got inside they took X-rays and told me everything was OK."

As a precaution, McGahee was taken to UPMC Presbyterian Hospital for a CAT scan and MRI, then held overnight for observation. He was released early Monday morning and dropped by his home in Baltimore before attending a team meeting.

Starting at tailback in place of the banged-up Le'Ron McClain, McGahee ran for 60 yards and two touchdowns.

"I just wanted to make a difference in the football game. This was my first AFC championship game," he said.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. Glad to hear he's going to be ok.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Glad to hear it, too. That was a nasty hit!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My dad grew up in a small town outside of Pittsburgh...I grew up rooting for the Steelers (whenever the Redskins weren't playing).  GOOOOOOOO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll be arriving in San Diego just in time to watch the Super Bowl!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Where did he grow up, Betsy?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

A a life long Bengals fan,   I'm rooting for the Steelers.  I've always been a closet Steelers fan, at least they have winning seasons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Where did he grow up, Betsy?


Dad was born in Star Junction, no longer there. The high school was in Brownsville, which is just outside Uniontown, which is SE of Pittsburgh. Often people have heard of Uniontown, infrequently Brownsville, never Star Junction.



Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You're right. I've heard of both Brownsville and Uniontown, but not Star Junction. LOL I grew up in Irwin, N. Huntingdon to be exact.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to college in Greensburg, PA.  Constantly had to put up with Steelers fans.

It was easier once I learned that they hate Dallas and Miami too. . . .

Ann


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, Hey, don't dis the 'Phins!  As a transplanted local I have to defend the local team.  They came a long way this year.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It was easier once I learned that they hate Dallas and Miami too. . . .
> 
> Ann


Hey - just because the Cowboys owner is a jerk LOL


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> Hey - just because the Cowboys owner is a jerk LOL


Don't cha just hate it when people assume you like the Cowboys just because you live in Texas?? lol
I have lived in Texas most of my life and I for one am not a fan! Actually I prefer college ball over pros anyday, any team!

Super bowl Sunday is date day/night for me and the hubby. Dinner and movie, sometimes 2!!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Here we go, Steelers! Here we go!!! Woo-hoooo! Who all is ready for tomorrow?!?
I know I am! 

We're from the town with that great football team,
We cheer the Pittsburgh Steelers.
Winning's a habit, not only a dream,
Go out and get them Steelers!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, the nerves have set in but good for me. I hope the Steelers don't come in to the game overconfident. It could be their downfall. I'll be having 52 heart attacks through the game. My husband laughs at me. When a big, big, big game is on I leave the room, run upstairs, come down the steps and peek and run back up! I'm a nervous wreck about tomorrow!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Go Card's


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> Go Card's


Start your own thread.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

save the crying for tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Go Steelers.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Here we go, STEELERS! Here we go!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here we go!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

That.... was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And.... that bald piano player is not part of the E Street band.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't been paying much attention to the game, but Bruce Springsteen was amazing. Oh my God, how great to see Born to Run sung live! (I have never seen him live but I have been a fan since forever.)  Amazing. I started crying. My kids think I am queer. Well, they always think that so nothing else is new. LOL.

Imagine this...I was listening to Born to Run in college in 1975 (too lazy to look up the exact year it came out). 2009-1975 = 34 years. Okay, they played a 34 year old song at the Super Bowl.

If they did the same thing in 1975, they would have had to have had a hit from 1941: 

1. Frenesi - Artie Shaw
2. Amapola - Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra w/Helen O'Connell and Bob Eberly
3. Daddy - Sammy Kaye
4. Piano Concerto in B Flat - Freddy Martin
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrews Sisters
6. Maria Elena - Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra
7. Song of the Volga Boatmen - Glenn Miller
8. Take the A Train - Duke Ellington
9. Green Eyes - Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra w/Helen O'Connell and Bob Eberly
10. Stardust - Artie Shaw

If they were putting this on TV, they might have been able to get away with #5 or #8 but I am not completely sure....

L


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That.... was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And.... that bald piano player is not part of the E Street band.


Are you referring to Charles Giordano on the organ? He is not officially part of the ESB (nor is Soozie Tyrell) but tours in place of Danny Federici who passed away last year.

Leslie-- you don't know what you're missing until you see Bruce live...
(I've been to about 75 shows and still can't get enough...my family all had to leave the room for the half time show)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston said:


> Leslie-- you don't know what you're missing until you see Bruce live...
> (I've been to about 75 shows and still can't get enough...my family all had to leave the room for the half time show)


Well, something to put on my "to do" list. I saw Steely Dan for the first time ever in 2007 and they were great (also after having been a fan forever). Boston -- with your name -- if Bruce has a concert in New England, send me a PM, will you? LOL

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG!  What a great game!

1) I'm pretty sure that was Paul Shaffer playing piano.

2) What a game!!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Not to be a bad sport, but BOOOOOO!!!!  Lol, okay better now..got that out of my system


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

MVP Santonio Holmes Go Bucks


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ...Amazing. I started crying.
> 
> If they did the same thing in 1975, they would have had to have had a hit from 1941:
> 
> ...


Stardust by Artie Shaw puts a lump in my throat but there's no crying in football.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great game, great halftime show! The Boss rocks! Congrats to all you Steeler fans, I was pulling for the Cardinals because of Kurt Warner and because they were the underdog.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i thought the halftime show was ok but not great, the light show was great!


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

O M G What an incredible game! That was the longest 22 seconds of my LIFE!

WAY TO GO STEELERS!!!!! (AND YES, I'M YELLING!) WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

I woke LR up with my screaming.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Elijsha said:


> MVP Santonio Holmes Go Bucks


Ditto!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great game, gooooo Steelers!  WOOHOOOO!

And absolutely great halftime show!  The Boss Rocks!

And great weather here in San Diego!  Life is good.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm STILL shaking! That was UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

We missed the halftime show. The kids made us switch over to Wipeout. The crystal ball Doritos commercial was my favorite (I laughed so hard I cried), followed closely by the Troy Polamalu Coke commercial.

Now that it's over, I can admit to actually liking the Cardinals. While I would have been sad we lost, I would have been happy for them. (Just don't tell my husband)



Bacardi Jim said:


> I woke LR up with my screaming.


My kids are all still up because of my screaming! Good thing we homeschool.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

What a game!!! I thought our goose was cooked near the end! The Cardinals played their hearts out; they should be proud. I am especially proud of how the Steelers did not give up at the end. Mike Tomlin had told them that they play 60 minutes of football, and that was what they did!

Here in Pittsburgh, there is celebrating in the streets. For those familiar with Pittsburgh, Oakland, North Side & South Side are swamped with people. Most are celebrating but behaving well. There is a very strong police presence. A few extra-rowdy ones have been arrested. Just about all the schools are on a two-hour delay. The schools realize the kiddies won't be getting to bed at their regular bedtime tonight.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That was stressful.  I was pacing the floor the last few minutes and I couldn't believe Santonio's catch. That was awesome. He deserved MVP. He played well through the whole game.



luvmy4brats said:


> Now that it's over, I can admit to actually liking the Cardinals. While I would have been sad we lost, I would have been happy for them.


I don't have anything against the Cardinals either. They played well and they went down fighting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So what was everyone's favorite ad? I liked the coke one with the bugs stealing the coke from the sleeping picnicker. But then, I've always loved the music *Peter and the Wolf *and it was good to hear it again.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The Coke/bugs was my favorite as well.  I loved the part where the Coke was pouring into the flowers.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So what was everyone's favorite ad? I liked the coke one with the bugs stealing the coke from the sleeping picnicker. But then, I've always loved the music *Peter and the Wolf *and it was good to hear it again.
> 
> L


I loved the Clydesdale fetching the branch, then again I like any ad with the Clydesdales, even though I don't like beer. I also liked the Hulu one with Alec Baldwin as an alien showing the brain rot caused by TV. You have to like a company that is willing to make fun of themselves. Hulu is partially owned by NBC if you don't know.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I liked both Clydesdale ads. I liked the one with the guy with his crystal ball (snowglobe)   Also, I liked the Coke ad with Polamalu. And I loved the half-time show.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

The commercials were so good this year. I loved the Doritos ones, the Clydesdale ones were excellent, and I loved the Pepsi ones, too, except the McGruber one. Oy vey! But I think my favorite one was the Polamalu one. That old Mean Joe Green commercial always touched me, and I thought this was just perfect. Touching our fond memories of Mean Joe, but giving it a great spin. Loved it!

I was very impressed with the Cardinals, as well. Both teams deserved to be there. I would have hated it if the Steelers had lost, but if the Cardinals had won, they would have deserved it. 

So fun that the kids back home had a two hour delay. I'll have to tell my boys that. They'll be so jealous. I really thought it was going to take them forever to fall asleep last night, they were so wound up. But they zonked, and then my oldest was up at 6 am this morning so he could watch NFL Network first thing and take it all in again.

Sigh...so exciting!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I was so impressed how the Cardinals protected their QB. Big Ben did not have such good protection.

Unfortunately, late last night the kids in Oakland got out of control. Some cars were overturned; a bus shelter was destroyed; some fires were started in the street and some windows broken. I cannot understand why people have to be destructive like that. They wouldn't want *their* car destroyed.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm such a bad sport I didn't even watch the game.  Once I heard the Steelers were ahead, I left the room.  Nice example for my son...lol.  I plan on watching the commercials today, I used the DVR.  I always tell my son, stop being such a bad sport....and then look at me


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought they put a great spin on the old Mean Joe Green add. . . but I really liked the potato heads.

There were a lot of pretty good ones this year. . . .also a few where you said  "huh?"

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I. . . .also a few where you said "huh?"
> 
> Ann


I figure I'm not the target audience.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I thought they put a great spin on the old Mean Joe Green add. . . but I really liked the potato heads.
> 
> There were a lot of pretty good ones this year. . . .also a few where you said "huh?"
> 
> Ann


I found a website that had all the ads and voted thumbs up or thumbs down on all of them.

Yes, I really liked that Mean Joe Green ad, and the potato heads. They were two of my favorites. I liked some of the Clydesdale ads. Most of the "drinkability" ads didn't work.


----------

